# Cela va me rendre fou ! (mais je casserai pas mon iMac !)



## tabasko (7 Novembre 2017)

Hello à tous !

Vraiment pas envie de polluer alors je me suis dis que sur le forum terrasse, cela serait "acceptable".
J'ai eu peur de mentionner Facebook dans le sujet ... de peur de faire fuir !

J'ai un problème avec mon accès Facebook ... je me vois déjà à moitié vous agacer ... mais je sèche totalement.
Je suis pas un fanatique de Facebook, mais j'ai un compte, et une page pro que j'anime de temps à autre.

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter pour avoir usage de mon compte.
Cependant j'ai bien mon compte (login/mot de passe) et j'arrive bien à me connecter, mais juste après l'authentification qui se passe sans problème, j'ai un message qui me dit :

*Vérification de sécurité
Un code a été envoyé au 06 XX XX XX. 
Une fois que vous l’avez reçu, veuillez entrer le code ici.*

La première fois que cela m'est arrivé, j'ai effectivement bien reçu le code par SMS.
Copier/coller de puis iMessage... et cela n'a pas marché. J'ai réitéré ma démarche à 4 ou 5 reprises et à chaque fois, le mot de passe reçu par SMS ne fonctionnait pas. Et maintenant, malgré la démarche, je ne reçois plus rien par SMS.

J'ai ensuite attendu plus de 24h et j'ai recommencé l'opération à partir de mon iPhone.
Même situation, je ne reçois pas le code par SMS.
Par la suite, je m'aperçois que parfois (j'ai pas compris la variante) Facebook me propose de recevoir le code par un appel téléphonique ! Je me dis cool ! çà va régler mon problème ... et là même topo ... j'entre le code dicté par le serveur vocal et çà ne fonctionne pas (malgré plusieurs tentatives). Et croyez moi, j'étais tout ouï !!! aucun doute sur ce que j'ai tapé.

Depuis plus de 24h maintenant, ni le code SMS n'est reçu, ni l'appel vocal initié pour me donner un code (qui cela dit n'a jamais fonctionné).

Mon compte est à priori propre. J'ai pas d'aller de tentative de connexion, et mes amis n'ont rien vu de suspect sur ma page, je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a rien à craindre d'un éventuel piratage.

Le numéro de téléphone n'a servi à authentifier que ce compte et aucun autre, donc pas de confusion.

Si j'avais su, j'aurai jamais activer la fonctionnalité de double authentification car c'est bien de çà dont il doit s'agir.

J'ai tenter toutes les pistes imaginables. J'avais réussi à trouver une page officiel qui mentionnait le problème du nombre limité d'SMS reçu, j'ai rempli le formulaire pour me déclarer, mais depuis rien ...

La fonctionnalité de "récupérer son compte" fonctionne sans problème ... mais c'est pour réinitialiser l'accès/mot de passe, une fois authentifier, mon problème reste entier avec la vérification de sécurité que je n'arrive pas à passer.

Pas de contact/support pour les particuliers, juste quand on a un compte publicitaire (ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon compte personnel).

PS : impossible d'interroger la communauté vu que je ne peux pas me connecter....
https://fr-fr.facebook.com/help/community/ask/

Si une âme charitable peut faire un copier de coller de mon post (sauf le tout début)


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2017)

*tabasco*



tabasko a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec mon accès Facebook ... Je n'arrive plus à me connecter pour avoir usage de mon compte.



Ô homme de peu de clairvoyance ! La Providence t'adresse un signe et tu ne sais pas le reconnaître (car la Providence œuvre aussi dans le domaine informatique)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## tabasko (8 Novembre 2017)

MacoManiac ! vous ici ! Que de sages paroles jusqu'ici partagées ... j'entends bien ce que tu me dis.
Cela dit, c'est agaçant d'avoir un compte bloqué avec des informations dont je ne maîtrise plus du tout le devenir.
Je suis pas un hyper actif facebook plutôt le contraire ... même je peux dire que je suis contre ... mais me faut quand même accès à mon compte, ne serait ce que pour gérer mes 2 pages pro.

Merci d'être passé sur mon post


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2017)

Y a pas un moment où on t'a réclamé de l'argent ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2017)

C'était juste pour venir te chambrer un peu en Terrasse (sur le sujet "Facebook", je suis incompétent).


----------



## tabasko (8 Novembre 2017)

Bon, je ne recevais plus de SMS de facebook comme je le mentionnais.
Ce matin, çà remarche (après 72h) j'ai reçu un SMS ... le code comme d'habiutde ne marche pas, par contre cette fois ci j'avais une URL qui accompagnait le code et cela a réglé mon problème !!!


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2017)

Il serait peut-être prudent de flouter aussi votre numero de portable sur la copie d'écran.... le 07 XX XX XX 82


----------



## tabasko (8 Novembre 2017)

C'est le numéro de l'expéditeur, pas le mien ... et comme c'est un numéro Facebook .... j'ai pas jugé utile de le masquer.

Petit complément d'information : pendant la phase où j'ai eu le problème, ma page de profile était inaccessible et mes amis ne m'avaient plus dans le leur liste ...


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2017)

Bizarre qu'ils ne masquent pas leur numero...


----------



## tabasko (8 Novembre 2017)

Heu ... as tu déjà reçu un SMS d'un numéro masqué   Je pense que c'est impossible ...
Seul les serveurs (genre ton assureur, ou opérateur) se présente avec des numéros à 4 ou 5 digits.


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2017)

Quand je reçois un code de sécurité (comme celui que t'a envoyé Facebook) il arrive effectivement d'un numero à 5 chiffres qu'on ne peut pas rappeler (que ce soit mes banques, Apple, PayPal, Amazon, mon fournisseur d'électricité, Canal+...) 

C'est curieux que FaceBook affiche ainsi un numero SFR complet...


----------



## tabasko (8 Novembre 2017)

en tout cas cela m'a débloqué ... 
peut être qu'ils ont des exceptions dans leur mécanisme ...


```
if "genre 10 codes envoyé par le serveur : zéro code utilisé ...."
then "envoyer le code via un autre moyen"
```


----------

